# free rods



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys i have several rods that were recently destroyed ,my pier cart took a ride down I 10 own its own ,tailgate fell down,so now im out of every thing,there is a white penn slammer rod and two ugly sticks and i believe a dawia,the others are broken the ones mentioned need eyes put on the handles are okay they are in the ensley area 850-332-5018h 850-393-6922c


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Ill take the free rods if you still have them. Where is Ensley?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Ensley = Hwy 29 & 9 Mile road area.


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 12, 2010)

I like the price... I guess I missed them.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Stop in a new shop in Ensley on Hood Dr. They have a few Nice rod and reels at a good price called Pensacola Treasure Pickers 9:00 - 6:00 right at hood and old palafox other fishing stuff too.


----------

